# Did anyone else know there was a way to delete bad ratings?



## Champ

Apparently that's one of the things I learned in the class today. They showed us how to delete bad ratings. Has anyone else known about this?


----------



## Chicago-uber

What? Where? How?


----------



## UberXTampa

Rating review form?


----------



## Uber-Doober

Chicago-uber said:


> What? Where? How?


^^^
It's clickbait.


----------



## RainbowPlate

*Did anyone else know there was a way to not give a damn about bad ratings?*


----------



## merkurfan

RainbowPlate said:


> *Did anyone else know there was a way to not give a damn about bad ratings?*


I always thought bad pay and bad ratings went hand in hand.. who knew?


----------



## Champ

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> It's clickbait.


I'm bout to post the website


----------



## Champ

T.Uber.com/atlrr

The teacher said they will delete all bad ratings and maybe 4s but if they gave you a 5 it stays.


----------



## poopy

Well then.

That settles it!


----------



## LEAFdriver

Do they let the PAX know if you request a ratings review? I could probably get quite a few ratings reversed on just the 'bad language' reason alone! It kind of irks me that we give so many USN personnel rides in my area.....they greet you with "How you doin' Ma'am?" Then 5 minutes into the ride they are letting F bombs fly....amongst each other. Guess the manners/etiquette lesson in boot camp doesn't go much beyond teaching them who to address as Ma'am or Sir.


----------



## Champ

LEAFdriver said:


> Do they let the PAX know if you request a ratings review? I could probably get quite a few ratings reversed on just the 'bad language' reason alone! It kind of irks me that we give so many USN personnel rides in my area.....they greet you with "How you doin' Ma'am?" Then 5 minutes into the ride they are letting F bombs fly....amongst each other. Guess the manners/etiquette lesson in boot camp doesn't go much beyond teaching them who to address as Ma'am or Sir.


I don't think so. He didn't mention it in class.


----------



## UberNorthStar

LEAFdriver said:


> Then 5 minutes into the ride they are letting F bombs fly....amongst each other.


It is called "sailor's mouth."


----------



## UberNorthStar

UberXTampa8 said:


> Rating review form?


Yep! The rating review form for Atlanta.


----------



## XUberMike

Uber wants 5-star service on 2-star pay. A 5-star hotel costs a pretty penny, UBER should take notice. YOU want 5-stars you have to pay for it.


----------



## UberXTampa

I got my worst riders ever this week. I submitted rating review forms for each.
A surge rider who clearly expressed how unhappy he was with the surge...
A family of 4 with 2 kids one of which leaked a few drops of very visible pee in my back seat and their greasy food leaking into my car, even after they left I couldn't get the smell out without the 20 minutes cleaning work...
A party of 3 university students that had one of them banned from uber...
Two drunks that started an argument on how much money as uber driver I was making... They did not want to know facts...

I hit a complete shitstorm and got my lowest ever ratings this week from all these people...

When I get them very rarely I don't really care that much. But if they are clustered into 1 week and i get bummed!


----------



## LEAFdriver

OK...say you suspect a pax gave you less than 5 stars. We usually know who those pax are...but we can't know for sure, unless they tell us. If we submit this rating review....what is the probability that they will nullify that pax's rating and replace it with 5 stars? Do they notify you telling you what the pax rated you and what they raised your rate to?


----------



## UberXTampa

LEAFdriver said:


> OK...say you suspect a pax gave you less than 5 stars. We usually know who those pax are...but we can't know for sure, unless they tell us. If we submit this rating review....what is the probability that they will nullify that pax's rating and replace it with 5 stars? Do they notify you telling you what the pax rated you and what they raised your rate to?


They don't tell anything other than the cut/paste responses.
It is very frustrating to know who rated you low and why and how unjust it is but with very little chance of fighting it.


----------



## Horsebm

Four weeks ago I received a 1 star rating from some overseas tourists, vacationing in San Diego. It's not my problem we had a language barrier, after all they are visiting our country. I tried my best. I could also tell they were talking about me by the tone in their voice and the occasional look I was given. In any event I went to the local Uber office and talked to one of the reps., explained the situation in detail and showed him an e-mail I had sent to Uber just after the incident occurred. He told me he was willing to remove the 1 star from my ratings which raised my overall rating. He turned is computer screen towards me to show me the changes. I'm glad I pleaded my case. When I screw up, It's on me, I own it. When someone else screws up, they need to own it.


----------



## Horsebm

LEAFdriver said:


> OK...say you suspect a pax gave you less than 5 stars. We usually know who those pax are...but we can't know for sure, unless they tell us. If we submit this rating review....what is the probability that they will nullify that pax's rating and replace it with 5 stars? Do they notify you telling you what the pax rated you and what they raised your rate to?


You can always tell which passenger gave you a less than 5 star rating, as soon as they rate you. Sign-in on your Uber app. go to summary & trips, you can look at your day's 1, 7, 30 or 365 it give's changing totals for, Rating, Trip's and Fare's. If your rating's total drops, than it was that passenger who rated you less than 5 stars. Check it after each passenger, I do. I lady gave me a less than 5 star rating this morning, I saw my rating drop after I dropped her, I actually called her and left a message. She texted me moments later and I'll quote her text that she sent me. "No harm meant. I don't ever give 5" End of quote. It just goes to show you the level of ignorance there is out there. Scary but not surprising.


----------



## Uber Kraus

Horsebm said:


> You can always tell which passenger gave you a less than 5 star rating, as soon as they rate you. Sign-in on your Uber app. go to summary & trips, you can look at your day's 1, 7, 30 or 365 it give's changing totals for, Rating, Trip's and Fare's. If your rating's total drops, than it was that passenger who rated you less than 5 stars.


Not true at all.


----------



## Horsebm

Uber Kraus said:


> Not true at all.


I check mine after every ride. Absolutely true.


----------



## Horsebm

Your app. is in real time. Sign-in and look at your 1 day totals under summary, change and up date after each ride. 1 day, 7 day's. 30 day's and 365 day's each total changes after each ride. If you don't believe me than just look at your app. You can follow it after each ride. Every ride is updated in real time with each keystroke.


----------



## LEAFdriver

Horsebm said:


> I check mine after every ride. Absolutely true.


Sorry....but I'll have to back up Uber Kraus on this point . You have an IDEA of who rated you low....but you CAN'T KNOW FOR SURE! It's possible that someone from the day before gave you a 1* at the same time you just dropped off your most recent pax. That new pax might take a day...or more...to rate you. There is no way to know for sure.


----------



## Horsebm

LEAFdriver said:


> Sorry....but I'll have to back up Uber Kraus on this point . You have an IDEA of who rated you low....but you CAN'T KNOW FOR SURE! It's possible that someone from the day before gave you a 1* at the same time you just dropped off your most recent pax. That new pax might take a day...or more...to rate you. There is no way to know for sure.


No ! I check after every passenger. Try it out next time you drive. See for yourself.


----------



## LEAFdriver

Horsebm said:


> No ! I check after every passenger. Try it out next time you drive. See for yourself.


I guess you are not understanding the point I am making.

PAX are NOT REQUIRED TO RATE YOU IMMEDIATELY AFTER THE RIDE! So, your rating will *NOT CHANGE AFTER EVERY PASSENGER!*

Also, your 1-day rating will only show up after 5 trips.....never after just ONE. See for yourself.


----------



## Sebikun20

I can't know who rated me low.. I can only assume. So this review thing is pointless. I've been getting 5 stars almost every trip. I look at my weekly summary for that.


----------



## theblackmetal09

UberXTampa said:


> I got my worst riders ever this week. I submitted rating review forms for each.
> A surge rider who clearly expressed how unhappy he was with the surge...
> A family of 4 with 2 kids one of which leaked a few drops of very visible pee in my back seat and their greasy food leaking into my car, even after they left I couldn't get the smell out without the 20 minutes cleaning work...
> A party of 3 university students that had one of them banned from uber...
> Two drunks that started an argument on how much money as uber driver I was making... They did not want to know facts...
> 
> I hit a complete shitstorm and got my lowest ever ratings this week from all these people...
> 
> When I get them very rarely I don't really care that much. But if they are clustered into 1 week and i get bummed!


Bro, that happened to me when I used to drive rush hour. Some Brit, decided to call me at 3pm rush hour from deep within downtown Chicago to Midway Airport in Chicago with a flight at 4pm in practically a 10 mile trip in almost "sitting parking lot" traffic. This F-fer had the nerve to ask why I took a different route when I was following Google Maps (as Uber claimed I need to follow in my last reviews). I did my best to get him to his flight on time. If I had know his flight was within an hour I would have canceled the trip and not charged him because you have to be utterly looney to think you can make a flight hour flight with a 45 minute drive.

I just don't get it, you take a cheap ride to a cheap airport and expect superb service. Insane.


----------



## Champ

Sebikun20 said:


> I can't know who rated me low.. I can only assume. So this review thing is pointless. I've been getting 5 stars almost every trip. I look at my weekly summary for that.


True but if you assume and put in the review and it's a 1,2 or 3 it will get deleted maybe 4s but if it's a 5 it will stay. So it can't hurt you only help you. The worst thing that can happen is that you already have a 5 and it won't change anything. But most of the time you can tell if a pax is thinking about rating you less than a 4 it even a 4 you just have to keep track of your rides.


----------



## UberXTampa

Sebikun20 said:


> I can't know who rated me low.. I can only assume. So this review thing is pointless. I've been getting 5 stars almost every trip. I look at my weekly summary for that.


It is the principle that I won't let assholes be assholes to me. 
At least I will try to counter their unfair rating of me.
Sometimes your religion, political view or ethnic origin becomes why you are rated low  
People are not always going to be fair.


----------



## alln

Champ said:


> T.Uber.com/atlrr
> 
> The teacher said they will delete all bad ratings and maybe 4s but if they gave you a 5 it stays.


Its a lie


----------



## Marina1985

UberXTampa said:


> I got my worst riders ever this week. I submitted rating review forms for each.
> A surge rider who clearly expressed how unhappy he was with the surge...
> A family of 4 with 2 kids one of which leaked a few drops of very visible pee in my back seat and their greasy food leaking into my car, even after they left I couldn't get the smell out without the 20 minutes cleaning work...
> A party of 3 university students that had one of them banned from uber...
> Two drunks that started an argument on how much money as uber driver I was making... They did not want to know facts...
> 
> I hit a complete shitstorm and got my lowest ever ratings this week from all these people...
> 
> When I get them very rarely I don't really care that much. But if they are clustered into 1 week and i get bummed!


Keep Your Head Up High, Relax And Stay Focus No Matter What. We All Get Those Kinda Of Weeks With Our Riders!


----------



## Huberis

Champ said:


> True but if you assume and put in the review and it's a 1,2 or 3 it will get deleted maybe 4s but if it's a 5 it will stay. So it can't hurt you only help you. The worst thing that can happen is that you already have a 5 and it won't change anything. But most of the time you can tell if a pax is thinking about rating you less than a 4 it even a 4 you just have to keep track of your rides.


Torture plus bullshit, equals torturous bullshit. Why should reasonable people need to do that just to make a living?


----------



## Bart McCoy

Horsebm said:


> No ! I check after every passenger. Try it out next time you drive. See for yourself.


Listen to the veterans, you are WRONG
For one, passesngers dont even have to rate after every trip, so it cant be updating every trip or everyday.
for two, as the vets mentioned,a rider can rate you days or probably even weeks AFTER the trip. So whenever you do see your rating change, you have no idea if a rating came from a trip you did the day before, or a week before. End of story


----------



## Emp9

Horsebm said:


> You can always tell which passenger gave you a less than 5 star rating, as soon as they rate you. Sign-in on your Uber app. go to summary & trips, you can look at your day's 1, 7, 30 or 365 it give's changing totals for, Rating, Trip's and Fare's. If your rating's total drops, than it was that passenger who rated you less than 5 stars. Check it after each passenger, I do. I lady gave me a less than 5 star rating this morning, I saw my rating drop after I dropped her, I actually called her and left a message. She texted me moments later and I'll quote her text that she sent me. "No harm meant. I don't ever give 5" End of quote. It just goes to show you the level of ignorance there is out there. Scary but not surprising.


 ido the same with the 1 day rating, i refresh before the ride and after. its not full proof but gives u a good idea who rated you low. i just dont understand the , i dont give 5's , is a 5 star rating costing the **** any money?


----------



## Bart McCoy

Emp9 said:


> ido the same with the 1 day rating, i refresh before the ride and after. its not full proof but gives u a good idea who rated you low. i just dont understand the , i dont give 5's , is a 5 star rating costing the **** any money?


eh.....so just overlook that what the vets have stated that the 1 day rating in no way shape or form shows you who rated you what. What you stated assumes the pax rates as SOON as you drop them off, and most never do. Plus the ratings doesnt update instantly like that. And again even if a rate comes in right after you drop a pax off, that could come from a pax you dropped off days ago

However, I will say that particular pax is an asshat, if they actually said no matter what they dont give a 5star rating


----------



## Emp9

Bart McCoy said:


> eh.....so just overlook that what the vets have stated that the 1 day rating in no way shape or form shows you who rated you what. What you stated assumes the pax rates as SOON as you drop them off, and most never do. Plus the ratings doesnt update instantly like that. And again even if a rate comes in right after you drop a pax off, that could come from a pax you dropped off days ago
> 
> However, I will say that particular pax is an asshat, if they actually said no matter what they dont give a 5star rating


i have over 2000 rides myself, its not full proof no but here is how i do it. i refresh before i end the trip i see my one day avg. then i end trip and if pax rates right away it goes up or down,if it stays the same they didnt rate yet. it only takes less than 2 min from rating to showing on the 1 day(tested it myself). now say i just let the pax out and they didnt rate me, what would the odds be for me that at the same exact time as i end this trip , i would be rated by someone else at 2am?


----------



## Horsebm

Bart McCoy said:


> Listen to the veterans, you are WRONG
> For one, passesngers dont even have to rate after every trip, so it cant be updating every trip or everyday.
> for two, as the vets mentioned,a rider can rate you days or probably even weeks AFTER the trip. So whenever you do see your rating change, you have no idea if a rating came from a trip you did the day before, or a week before. End of story


Day late and a dollar short. Thanks for your .02 cents.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Bart McCoy said:


> Listen to the veterans, you are WRONG
> For one, passesngers dont even have to rate after every trip, so it cant be updating every trip or everyday.
> for two, as the vets mentioned,a rider can rate you days or probably even weeks AFTER the trip. So whenever you do see your rating change, you have no idea if a rating came from a trip you did the day before, or a week before. End of story


^^^
Funny how good old low-tech works faster than high-tech.
About five weeks into driving for the company that I still drive for, I was late by about a half hour to a pickup. 
Luckily, while stuck in traffic due to construction and a big long gravel trailer being stalled arross the road and a worker who was holding a big sign on a six or seven foot pole saying to wait. 
I pushed the red button under the windshield cam to save the ten secs before and after the button press. 
The passenger was one of those really important and pushy types from one of those homes way out west on the mountain and she phoned from the airport to "express" her displeasure. 
Dispatch called me after I dropped her off and told me to put my car in the parking structure, bring in my paperwork and see "Xxxxx" the supervisor. 
So I drove through the gas pumps to wirelessly download the clip. 
I got sad down and was read the riot act and just before he told me that I wasn't right for the company, I told him to view the video where you could actually see this 60 foot +- tractor and trailer parked right across two lanes. 
It was the only thing that saved my a$$ after he called it up on his terminal and looked at it. 
I actually pushed the button twice.... about 17 minutes apart.


----------



## RockinEZ

Horsebm said:


> You can always tell which passenger gave you a less than 5 star rating, as soon as they rate you. Sign-in on your Uber app. go to summary & trips, you can look at your day's 1, 7, 30 or 365 it give's changing totals for, Rating, Trip's and Fare's. If your rating's total drops, than it was that passenger who rated you less than 5 stars. Check it after each passenger, I do. I lady gave me a less than 5 star rating this morning, I saw my rating drop after I dropped her, I actually called her and left a message. She texted me moments later and I'll quote her text that she sent me. "No harm meant. I don't ever give 5" End of quote. It just goes to show you the level of ignorance there is out there. Scary but not surprising.


BS... it don't work like that.

Ratings are not posted for several days.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Why were you taking a class? 


Champ said:


> Apparently that's one of the things I learned in the class today. They showed us how to delete bad ratings. Has anyone else known about this?


----------



## Horsebm

Quick to jump ! You said "Ratings are not posted for several days." That is BS !


----------



## Uber Kraus

Horsebm said:


> Quick to jump ! You said "Ratings are not posted for several days." That is BS !


Donnie! You're like a child who wanders into a movie! You are out of your element! Shobha shabbos!


----------



## Horsebm

It's not polite to talk during the 


Uber Kraus said:


> Donnie! You're like a child who wanders into a movie! You are out of your element! Shobha shabbos!


It's not polite to talk during the movie. Where are your manners ? Children are to be seen and not heard.


----------



## Uber Kraus

Horsebm said:


> It's not polite to talk during the
> 
> It's not polite to talk during the movie. Where are your manners ? Children are to be seen and not heard.


Sorry but the chinaman is not the issue and anyways you are wrong.


----------



## Horsebm

Uber Kraus said:


> Sorry but the chinaman is not the issue and anyways you are wrong.


Thanks, for your last word.


----------



## UberXTampa

Horsebm said:


> Quick to jump ! You said "Ratings are not posted for several days." That is BS !


You are stubborn like a donkey... Believe us... You are wrong!


----------



## alln

Champ said:


> T.Uber.com/atlrr
> 
> The teacher said they will delete all bad ratings and maybe 4s but if they gave you a 5 it stays.


This website doesn't exist


----------



## Txchick

Champ said:


> Apparently that's one of the things I learned in the class today. They showed us how to delete bad ratings. Has anyone else known about this?


Click your heels three times & say "erase the rating". Just like Dorthey


Bart McCoy said:


> Listen to the veterans, you are WRONG
> For one, passesngers dont even have to rate after every trip, so it cant be updating every trip or everyday.
> for two, as the vets mentioned,a rider can rate you days or probably even weeks AFTER the trip. So whenever you do see your rating change, you have no idea if a rating came from a trip you did the day before, or a week before. End of story


that is correct Mr Bart.


----------



## Emp9

.


----------



## Emp9

UberXTampa said:


> You are stubborn like a donkey... Believe us... You are wrong!


 he is actually right, rating show up in minutes. i have local riders and friends i pick up from time to time. i have a 0 1 day avg and they rate me , 2 min later i refresh and its 5.0.


----------



## turbovator

alln said:


> This website doesn't exist


The teacher! You have to be kidding me. Uber lies, munipulates,deceives and uses deceptive recruitment practices and you say it's so because the teacher told you. Guy you need a grasp on reality, because you're increditably thick headed and even more gullible! There isn't anyway to drop your bad ratings and Uber dosen't drop your bad ratings either. You are a classic example of a Noob who is still drunk on the Uber coolaid and thinks he knows more about the Uber scam than the guys who
been around for awhile.
THE TEACHER TOLD ME. GTFOH!


----------



## Uber Kraus

Emp9 said:


> he is actually right, rating show up in minutes. i have local riders and friends i pick up from time to time. i have a 0 1 day avg and they rate me , 2 min later i refresh and its 5.0.


They have the option to rate you right away but they don't have to buddy&#8230; I have given as many as 10 rides in a single day looked at the one day ratings and Seen A 0.0.

If you don't believe us then right Luber and have them prove it to you for us


----------



## Emp9

Uber Kraus said:


> They have the option to rate you right away but they don't have to buddy&#8230; I have given as many as 10 rides in a single day looked at the one day ratings and Seen A 0.0.
> 
> If you don't believe us then right Luber and have them prove it to you for us


yes i am well aware they dont have to rate right away, im only saying if they do it shows up in mins.


----------



## Uber Kraus

Emp9 said:


> yes i am well aware they dont have to rate right away, im only saying if they do it shows up in mins.


Certainly that is true but it still gives you no idea of who rated you because it could be the rating showed up from somebody you gave a ride to yesterday. The point is there is literally no way to be 100% sure who rated you low


----------



## Choochie

Champ said:


> Apparently that's one of the things I learned in the class today. They showed us how to delete bad ratings. Has anyone else known about this?


Did somebody write chump on your name tag ?


----------



## Uber Kraus

Choochie said:


> Did somebody write chump on your name tag ?


Hello my name is


----------



## Bart McCoy

But back on topic, there really is a way to delete bad ratings? I say foo-ee


----------



## pasadenauber

good to know..


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

LEAFdriver said:


> Do they let the PAX know if you request a ratings review? I could probably get quite a few ratings reversed on just the 'bad language' reason alone! It kind of irks me that we give so many USN personnel rides in my area.....they greet you with "How you doin' Ma'am?" Then 5 minutes into the ride they are letting F bombs fly....amongst each other. Guess the manners/etiquette lesson in boot camp doesn't go much beyond teaching them who to address as Ma'am or Sir.


Doesn't bother me a ****in bit!


----------



## Cou-ber

LEAFdriver said:


> I guess you are not understanding the point I am making.
> 
> PAX are NOT REQUIRED TO RATE YOU IMMEDIATELY AFTER THE RIDE! So, your rating will *NOT CHANGE AFTER EVERY PASSENGER!*
> 
> Also, your 1-day rating will only show up after 5 trips.....never after just ONE. See for yourself.


Pax has a finite amount of time to rate. Once they hit whatever end ride is on their end, they can't go back. It times out. Tried with my daughter as her driver. Can't access or modify.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Cou-ber said:


> Pax has a finite amount of time to rate. Once they hit whatever end ride is on their end, they can't go back. It times out. Tried with my daughter as her driver. Can't access or modify.


oh yeah? there may be a finite amount of time, but its several days or weeks. Normally it stays available until the next time the pax makes a trip.

So if you say its finite, exactly how long is the finite time?
either way, they still dont have to rate when the trip is over(most pax dont) so the ratings still wouldnt be updating after every trip


----------



## Cou-ber

Bart McCoy said:


> oh yeah? there may be a finite amount of time, but its several days or weeks. Normally it stays available until the next time the pax makes a trip.
> 
> So if you say its finite, exactly how long is the finite time?
> either way, they still dont have to rate when the trip is over(most pax dont) so the ratings still wouldnt be updating after every trip


I have since clarified info with my kid who said when the screen came up to rate me she her nothing other than "submit" (so she rated nothing) and once hit she couldn't go back to alter. If what has been said is true and the ratings do adjust nearly instantly, a no star rating did nothing to my rating at all.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Cou-ber said:


> I have since clarified info with my kid who said when the screen came up to rate me she her nothing other than "submit" (so she rated nothing) and once hit she couldn't go back to alter. If what has been said is true and the ratings do adjust nearly instantly, a no star rating did nothing to my rating at all.


of course a no star rating wont affect rating, its like not rating at all
also of course once you hit submit sure there'e no way to go back to re rate or anything

BUT
if you said FINITE, im still waiting for you to tell me how long a pax has to rate after they get dropped off then.....

Ratings MAY adjust instantly once a pax rates

BUT

when your rating does adjust instantly you still dont have any definite answer of who rated you!!! as Vets continue to state, it could be your last pax or the pax you dropped off a week ago but is just now ordering a new ride and had to rate before getting a new uber


----------



## uberissohonest

Emp9 said:


> i have over 2000 rides myself, its not full proof no but here is how i do it. i refresh before i end the trip i see my one day avg. then i end trip and if pax rates right away it goes up or down,if it stays the same they didnt rate yet. it only takes less than 2 min from rating to showing on the 1 day(tested it myself). now say i just let the pax out and they didnt rate me, what would the odds be for me that at the same exact time as i end this trip , i would be rated by someone else at 2am?


the odds are very good. you dropped somebody off at a bar earlier. they didnt rate you until 2 when they were forced to rate you when they opened the app back up.


----------



## USMCX

As long as the pax keeps the email, they can rate you anytime they wish. I had one drunk pax go back and rate all the drivers she had from the past week 1 star each because she found out from me that her rating was a 4.3 smh!


----------



## Choochie

USMCX said:


> As long as the pax keeps the email, they can rate you anytime they wish. I had one drunk pax go back and rate all the drivers she had from the past week 1 star each because she found out from me that her rating was a 4.3 smh!


I guess you won't be telling the pax their rating anymore right? Keep it to your self.


----------



## USMCX

Choochie said:


> I guess you won't be telling the pax their rating anymore right? Keep it to your self.


It's a useful tool to shame them into better ratings. A lot say they didn't even know they were rated lol


----------



## Choochie

USMCX said:


> It's a useful tool to shame them into better ratings. A lot say they didn't even know they were rated lol


It cuts both ways!


----------



## USMCX

Choochie said:


> It cuts both ways!


It's a risk, but when the surge is high, I take my chances. My ratings killer don't seem to come from the occasional low rated pax, but from roundabout directions from my Google and Waze GPS


----------



## Choochie

USMCX said:


> It's a risk, but when the surge is high, I take my chances. My ratings killer don't seem to come from the occasional low rated pax, but from roundabout directions from my Google and Waze GPS


I have told pax in the past but not sure it helps keep them on the straight and narrow. I don't bother anymore. It didn't generate any bribes


----------



## Cou-ber

Bart McCoy said:


> of course a no star rating wont affect rating, its like not rating at all
> also of course once you hit submit sure there'e no way to go back to re rate or anything
> 
> BUT
> if you said FINITE, im still waiting for you to tell me how long a pax has to rate after they get dropped off then.....
> 
> Ratings MAY adjust instantly once a pax rates
> 
> BUT
> 
> when your rating does adjust instantly you still dont have any definite answer of who rated you!!! as Vets continue to state, it could be your last pax or the pax you dropped off a week ago but is just now ordering a new ride and had to rate before getting a new uber


I was wrong about the finite amount of time. Sorry. A mistake. I see what you are saying about the rating but at the very least you can use this as a way to narrow down the possible suspects. Helps to an extent. I think you may be harping on this point more than necessary. Let's just say you are correct an move on.


----------



## Tampa Bay

Horsebm said:


> Your app. is in real time. Sign-in and look at your 1 day totals under summary, change and up date after each ride. 1 day, 7 day's. 30 day's and 365 day's each total changes after each ride. If you don't believe me than just look at your app. You can follow it after each ride. Every ride is updated in real time with each keystroke.


Where do I find the Summary? I don't have that as an option


----------



## Nitedriver

so I was reading through this entire ****in 4 pages ...but never ever found out or saw that website where u can delete the rating ...am i missin soemthin here ??? or maybe somebody can pass me the crackpipe ??


----------



## Old Rocker

USMCX said:


> It's a risk, but when the surge is high, I take my chances. My ratings killer don't seem to come from the occasional low rated pax, but from roundabout directions from my Google and Waze GPS


That's my experience, too. Especially when trying to find a pax and Google maps sends me to a highway overpass or BFE.


----------



## Backdash

Nitedriver
http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977

It was posted on this thread but I don't see it anymore
I haven't used it and I'm not convinced its an Uber affiliated page


----------



## Nitedriver

Backdash said:


> Nitedriver
> http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977
> 
> It was posted on this thread but I don't see it anymore
> I haven't used it and I'm not convinced its an Uber affiliated page


thanks


----------



## Don Oldenburg

Horsebm said:


> You can always tell which passenger gave you a less than 5 star rating, as soon as they rate you. Sign-in on your Uber app. go to summary & trips, you can look at your day's 1, 7, 30 or 365 it give's changing totals for, Rating, Trip's and Fare's. If your rating's total drops, than it was that passenger who rated you less than 5 stars. Check it after each passenger, I do. I lady gave me a less than 5 star rating this morning, I saw my rating drop after I dropped her, I actually called her and left a message. She texted me moments later and I'll quote her text that she sent me. "No harm meant. I don't ever give 5" End of quote. It just goes to show you the level of ignorance there is out there. Scary but not surprising.


It's not THAT easy HorseBm -- The drivers are forced to rate immediately upon completing the fare. RIDERS are not. They can do it immediately, they can do it the next morning, or they can not do it at all. So you have absolutely no clue who just rated you a 1 star or a 5 star. You may suspect, but unless you only have ONE ride to be rated -- your never sure who it is that is rating you -- just that it's one of the recent riders. Sometimes it may all happen quickly. But I find when it's groups, or they are going to dinner, or coming home from the bar at 1am... they are not worried about taking a moment and rating their ride immediately. I get a influx of ratings saturday and sunday mornings after they get up and remember they took a uber home. LOL


----------

